# Using Resin in Plastic Kit Hulls



## miguelito (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm relatively new to ship modelling and recently purchased a book that suggests using epoxy or urethane resin to fill the hull before completion of the decks and superstructure. Purportedly this adds structural integrity to the model, and the added weight just makes it feel solid and more substantial. Has anyone tried this? What type of resin did you use? Know any sources for inexpensive products? (Most of the resins I'm familiar with only come in gallon sizes and cost between $80-$150US and the hull I'm thinking of filling, N/S Savannah, is only a $15 kit.) Some epoxy resins I've used in other applications generate fair amounts of heat while curing: won't they warp the hull? Anyone ever use anything else to do this like plaster for example?


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Hola miguelito, The $15 price tag would have me believe that yours is a plastic kit of the Savannah. If I am right, please ignore the advice given in that book.
The advice is for larger models that are actually using fiber glass hulls to start with.
Bob


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi, Miguelito, if you use any type of polyester resin ( i.e. those made for glass reinforced plastic, fibre glass resin ) you will melt the plastic of your kit. polyester and extruded plastics just dont mix at all. 

for strengthening your kit hull you would be best to add internal bulkheads or beams made from the similar "abs" type plastics sold in most model shops by the sheet, approximately A4 size and in different thicknesses ranging from .001 to .25 of an inch., and these can be glued into your hull using the same glue used to construct your model kit. cheers,neil.


----------

